# Cockatiel first bath?



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi again,

When is a good time for a cockatiel to start having a bath? My tiel is 9 weeks old.

And I got a question regarding the crest, it is not raising all the way up like most do, usually it's half way up or below or keeps it flat. Is the bird not happy?

Thanks.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Well I will answer your question regarding the crest 

So it is super great where your 'Tiels crest is at!

1. When it is all the way up and your bird is pulling its feathers in to make it look slick, that means your Cockatiel is uncomfortable, nervous, scared or some not good emotion.

2. When it is up and your bird is just fluffed normal, like in my signature, than your bird is just happy and normal. 

3. If it is in the middle-low, like in my signature below, your bird is just happy, content, comfortable, and doing A OK!

4. It the crest is flat on the head and it is hisses or giving you a super mean face than it is mad, angry, or upset at you or something else.

Hope that helps!!

Love from me and Chicken
~Skye


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can start giving him baths once he's fully feathered everywhere.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

If you offer a bowl of water,your tiel should hop in when he's ready. Sometimes Peppy freaks at the sight of water and other times she can't wait to get in. She used to like a spray bottle but prefers a paddle in Winter. She never flaps her wings while in a bath but will do so when sprayed. I knew my previous bird was ready when he tried to bathe in the drink bowl. He used to roll around in the water until drenched. They are all different.You just need to find their preference.


----------



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies!

Just this question, when I cuddle Angel, he/she makes a sound like a pig. The crest is all flat down but shows he/she is very relaxed, stretches the neck down for more cuddling I presume and closes the eyes then few seconds later starts preening. Never heard that sound from previous cockatiel cuddles.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's chick begging noises. He'll grow out of that when he gets older.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

This sound, right? https://youtu.be/df3e3Ll88GY


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Cokati said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> Just this question, when I cuddle Angel, he/she makes a sound like a pig. The crest is all flat down but shows he/she is very relaxed, stretches the neck down for more cuddling I presume and closes the eyes then few seconds later starts preening. Never heard that sound from previous cockatiel cuddles.


Yes Hamiviod (hope i spelled that right:hmm is right, my baby did that at a young age. Completely normal, she certianly loves you!!!

~Skye

P.S. regarding my other post about telling male or female, I didn't realize that your bird was that young. You will not be able to tell until about a year old.

Love from me and Chicken,


----------



## Cokati (Feb 16, 2016)

Haimovfids said:


> This sound, right? https://youtu.be/df3e3Ll88GY


Yes but a little less and without moving the head or neck. I feed Angel Living World's premium mix which came with the cage and for pellets, Zupreem fruitblend natural fruit flavor, but something tells me it doesn't like it much, either if the taste or if the pieces are too big. Also not eating much fresh fruits and vegetables.


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Cokati said:


> Yes but a little less and without moving the head or neck. I feed Angel Living World's premium mix which came with the cage and for pellets, Zupreem fruitblend natural fruit flavor, but something tells me it doesn't like it much, either if the taste or if the pieces are too big. Also not eating much fresh fruits and vegetables.


Buy this food!http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=29513&cmpid=04cseYY&gclid=Cj0KEQjwiKS3BRCU-7XQ75Te3NoBEiQAA2t_xBS3rrD3HfCPnHuA6VcDZqhRlQz756LXG8kdjdiH2lYaAoG_8P8HAQ
Cockatiel's LOVE this, I mean, its healthy, no sunflower seeds, has pellets, and they eat it up! It is the great alternative to the sick plain old pellets which my girl rather die of starvation than eat, and it's super great ingredients:thumbu:. Buy this! You can get it online, local PetCo, Petsmart, or pet store. She will love it!

~Skye


----------

